# Diablo Canyon Road



## BillyGoat (Jan 30, 2006)

Is it possible to ride from Montana De Oro state park via Diablo Canyon Rd to Avila Beach ?


----------



## hobgoblin (Jun 26, 2009)

I doubt it. My parents used to work at the Canyon, and there is pretty heavy security there. If you got caught on PG&E property, they'd probably freak out.


----------



## jms (Jan 9, 2008)

*No*

No, unfortunately.


----------



## bilbo3 (Oct 28, 2007)

No, There was a fun run in Sept. Great views.


----------

